# SDAT??????



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im on overstock.com and i found these and i need some 5.25inch speakers up front and 6x9 in the rear. are these any good? i have never heard of this brand. they dont need to be steller, just better than the stock crap in there now (B13 SE-R)


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

according to their website

"We own our brand of SDAT and MixSonic; We also do OEM and our clients include Sony, Siemens, Thomson, Nortel, Alcatel , Sharp and Panasonic."

its the first ive heard of this company existing. but ya know, anything is an upgrade from stock on these cars


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this is true....and for $18? you cant shake a stick at that, i surprised no one else has said anything about these. and a co-worker is selling me a sony HU for $50......yea its sony.....but i have a tape deck and its $50 so STFU lol. :thumbup: any more input on these speakers would be nice (+ or - is fine)

"Frequency Response: 55Hz - 21kHz " 
^well that sucks.....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Got plans for a sound system? Don't waste your money.

Got plans to get better-than-stock speakers? Don't get those speakers.  

BTW, how do you like that SE-R? Huh huh huh? Test it out yet? Must rock hard man, congrats again!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you can only drive so fast in a neghbor hood with no tags lol..........


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have no plans of a system, just decient speakers. the engine is my music :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete, for $18 I vote buy them. If they are worse then stock, stick them in the microwave or wire them to the household 110 and post the results to us... But seriously, for $18 its worth a shot (as long as you know that they won't be amazing) so give em a try.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

right now i dont even have rear speakers lol. im gona get them. ill tell you if they are worth anything.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

if your looking into buying them i would also check out ubid. If im correct they have some sdat speakers listed right now


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i know they're different sizes but i went to my local Wal-Mart and picked up some RoadMaster 6 1/2's when i blew my stockers. They sound a crap load better than stock and they were only $20 for the pair. They also have 5 1/4's and 6x9's around the same price. Beleive me they may be cheap but they're a couple of steps above stock. I've got those in the rear deck cause they're to thick to fit in the doors, so thats one thing you need to check on. In my front i've got some $20 Jensens from Circuit City that sound just as good if not better than the Road Masters and they're only 2-ways, the Roadmasters are 3-Ways.

I'm a cheapo thats why i have all this junk and it sound a lot better than stock and 50x better than the crackling blown stockers


----------

